# Gordon Waterman!!!



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a 2006 Gordon Waterman last night! It was the one for sale on FS boat store in Yankeetown. I will post a bunch of water pics this weekend and might even make to the Rally since its only about 10 minutes from my house. 

These Pics were at his shop before I bought the boat.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Very sweet boat, congrats!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

very nicely done!!!


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a beautiful boat!!! Your gonna slay 'em in that sled.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

[smiley=eyepopping.gif]

I know where I would be sleeping tonight, lol. Honey...where is my sleeping bag????


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

saw this bad boy on FS...

nice work! and thanks for the pics


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks! Ill get a bunch more pics this weekend and maybe some video.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice!
Remember, you have a 30 day grace period to register the boat. You need to carry a copy of the bill of sale with you during this time.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*!*

Beautiful! love the tiller style! gives alots of room! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

That's one of my dream boats right there. Very nice.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats! Platform looks like CG's.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ive seen a few of those platforms laying around.... maybe in the rigging room?  nice MS


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! A dream boat for sure! Congrats! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet ride!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet ride! I would only suggest one addition... have someone fab up a grabrail for the back side of the coffin box... trust me... it ROCKS... then after that LEAVE IT ALONE! that is one shallow water fish catching machine!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Sweet ride! I would only suggest one addition... have someone fab up a grabrail for the back side of the coffin box... trust me... it ROCKS... then after that LEAVE IT ALONE! that is one shallow water fish catching machine!
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


+1 on the grab bar ......you wont be sorry  sweet boat :-*


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Picked up one of those rides too, last April in Titusville: the HB Waterman 2001 w/ young Tohatsu 25 hp 4 stroke. Repowered with a new Tohatsu 40 hp 2 stroke and added the grab rail to the coffin. Hope you enjoy it as I do!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah everybody seems to think I need a grab bar. I had it out the first day and let my brother run it, first thing he did was hit a rock and tear up the skeg pretty bad. I have fixed the skeg and picked the motor up two holes to the highest one. now i have got to do some more testing. It has a Powertech 3bl 12p prop any body using a 4 blade out there?


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

PowerTech suggested that I use the 3 blade and it performs well. The Blue Point Fab. grab bar and Carbon Marine tiller extension give me absolute control/stability when "flying" thru the winding and narrow creeks of the marsh. Keep your position at the helm and to avoid family errors in piloting!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterdays Pics, First time out in the Salt with it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Yeah everybody seems to think I need a grab bar. I had it out the first day and let my brother run it, first thing he did was hit a rock and tear up the skeg pretty bad. I have fixed the skeg and picked the motor up two holes to the highest one. now i have got to do some more testing. It has a Powertech 3bl 12p prop any body using a 4 blade out there?


once you drive a tiller boat with a grab bar you'll wonder how you ever got by without it  sounds like your brother owes you a nice meal as pay back for banging up your skeg


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

> Yeah everybody seems to think I need a grab bar. I had it out the first day and let my brother run it, first thing he did was hit a rock and tear up the skeg pretty bad. I have fixed the skeg and picked the motor up two holes to the highest one. now i have got to do some more testing. It has a Powertech 3bl 12p prop any body using a 4 blade out there?



Man, you may want one of those "rock guards" that attach to the lower unit. I have read about all those rocks where you fish! ;D

What top speed are you getting?


What are you drafting with that 40?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

> Yesterdays Pics, First time out in the Salt with it.



That skiff looks NEW! The pictures on FS didn't do that skiff justice! 

X 2 on the Grab Bar. If it were me, I would black power coat everything! (Platforms, shark eyes, grab bar, trim tabs all aluminum)!


----------

